
Help Women Take the Stage - dwynings
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/02/help_women_take_the_stage.html
======
BadCookie
I may be the one misremembering, but I recall Sandberg's hand raising story
differently from the author. From what I remember, Sheryl said that she would
take one more question. It was not until after she took the supposed "last"
question that the women put their hands down, whereas the men kept their hands
up under the assumption that the "last" question was not truly the last. And
the men were right, Sheryl kept answering questions, and it was not until
later that she realized what had happened. I think a woman from the audience
came up and told her what had occurred.

Why do I bother pointing out the difference? Because it's not that women don't
think that their questions are important, as the author claims, but rather
that women are more likely to play by the stated "rules." At least, that is
what I take away from the story.

